
Microsoft commits to paying hourly contract workers affected by coronavirus - carls
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2020/03/05/covid-19-microsoft-hourly-workers/
======
Foe
I can only imagine what a relief this must be to the contractors and staff at
Microsoft!

------
nwah1
Imagine that. A company that actually cares about contractors!

